# Reducing long acting insulin during pregnancy??



## Bwallace

Me again! Im 31 weeks pregnant and noticed I've had to increase my Lantus during the day but significantly reduce my Lantus levels at night. Is this normal?? Originally i was on 11 units at night and 24 during the day, im now on 26 units during the day and 4 during the night and even that feels too much at night!?


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Hi @Bwallace

Lots of people find they are able to manage with just one dose of Lantus per day and not just in pregnancy. I don’t know much about managing diabetes in pregnancy, but do know that many women find their insulin needs fluctuate at different stages so it is normal for things to be changing throughout - not very helpful, sorry, but I‘m sure someone with personal experience will be along to share their own findings of insulin needs in the later stages of pregnancy.

Not long to go now! How exciting


----------



## Bwallace

Thanks Lucy! Im currently in hospital after being advised little one may need to come early due to possible placenta failure! So they've started me on these awful steroid injections to help support her lungs a bit more just in case...


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Goodness, that was a quick, unexpected development! But hey, that’s pregnancy for you with or without diabetes! I hope everything goes well for you. Are your hospital allowing visitors? Many are not at the moment so just remember there‘s always someone around here if you need to ‘talk’. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bwallace

LucyDUK said:


> Goodness, that was a quick, unexpected development! But hey, that’s pregnancy for you with or without diabetes! I hope everything goes well for you. Are your hospital allowing visitors? Many are not at the moment so just remember there‘s always someone around here if you need to ‘talk’. Keep us posted.


Thank you! Yes no visitors allowed unfortunately... Just hoping they say everythings ok so i can go home tomorrow after my second injection! Although they could say on the safe side to deliver baby... Just wish it'd wait a few more weeks! X


----------



## grovesy

Bwallace said:


> Thank you! Yes no visitors allowed unfortunately... Just hoping they say everythings ok so i can go home tomorrow after my second injection! Although they could say on the safe side to deliver baby... Just wish it'd wait a few more weeks! X


That is a shame my local maternity department are just reintroducing some visiting.


----------



## Inka

Bwallace said:


> Thanks Lucy! Im currently in hospital after being advised little one may need to come early due to possible placenta failure! So they've started me on these awful steroid injections to help support her lungs a bit more just in case...



That’s good that they acted so swiftly. Needing reduced amounts of insulin or having hypos in late pregnancy can be a sign of problems so you were absolutely right to query it.

Wishing you and baby all the best. You’re in the right place   XX


----------



## Deleted member 27171

Inka said:


> Needing reduced amounts of insulin or having hypos in late pregnancy can be a sign of problems



Adding that very useful bit of info to my list of things I didn’t know when I woke up today


----------



## PhoebeC

Bwallace said:


> Thanks Lucy! Im currently in hospital after being advised little one may need to come early due to possible placenta failure! So they've started me on these awful steroid injections to help support her lungs a bit more just in case...


Those steroid injections hurt so much! Only had one myself before they decided to induce me but man I remember it!
Yes hypos can be the sign of things going wonky in the background.
Hope you are okay and not going stir crazy.
Take care, please keep us updated x


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> Those steroid injections hurt so much! Only had one myself before they decided to induce me but man I remember it!
> Yes hypos can be the sign of things going wonky in the background.
> Hope you are okay and not going stir crazy.
> Take care, please keep us updated x


Thanks Phoebe! Yep the second injection made me cry and I'm normally one to tolerate pain etc! Hopefully the doctor will see me soon and advise. I'm just conscious shes so early if she does arrive! Ahhh... X


----------



## grovesy

Bwallace said:


> Thanks Phoebe! Yep the second injection made me cry and I'm normally one to tolerate pain etc! Hopefully the doctor will see me soon and advise. I'm just conscious shes so early if she does arrive! Ahhh... X


On the plus size the Steriod Injections have been proven to benefit babies that are delivered early. They have been used for decades.


----------



## Bwallace

grovesy said:


> On the plus size the Steriod Injections have been proven to benefit babies that are delivered early. They have been used for decades.


Good job really!


----------



## PhoebeC

Oh yes, absolutely amazing stuff. Jemima was only in the incubator for a few hours, her little lungs are perfect.


----------



## PhoebeC

@Bwallace how are you today?


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> @Bwallace how are you today?


So fed up! Was on a drip to stablise my sugars last night as i started to get ketones from the high blood sugars after the steroid injections. Now im off the drip and still getting high sugars but i guess the steroid injections are still affecting me??! Theyve said if all calms down i can go home tomorrow so im desparate to sort them out!


----------



## PhoebeC

Bwallace said:


> So fed up! Was on a drip to stablise my sugars last night as i started to get ketones from the high blood sugars after the steroid injections. Now im off the drip and still getting high sugars but i guess the steroid injections are still affecting me??! Theyve said if all calms down i can go home tomorrow so im desparate to sort them out!


I don’t think I ever have good levels in hospital seems to take forever to get them at good levels in that environment.
Hopefully they sort themselves out soon and you can get back home x


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> I don’t think I ever have good levels in hospital seems to take forever to get them at good levels in that environment.
> Hopefully they sort themselves out soon and you can get back home x


Fingers crossed. Yes i agree! Im sure they would calm down if I was home. Im sure being stressed doesn't help... Keep getting mixed messages from them, last night they said if carries on ill need a c section soonish but if it calms down then will be in a few weeks. Now theyre saying (this morning) that they're going to hold off as much as possible as they knew i was really good at my control before i came to hospital! X


----------



## PhoebeC

Bwallace said:


> Fingers crossed. Yes i agree! Im sure they would calm down if I was home. Im sure being stressed doesn't help... Keep getting mixed messages from them, last night they said if carries on ill need a c section soonish but if it calms down then will be in a few weeks. Now theyre saying (this morning) that they're going to hold off as much as possible as they knew i was really good at my control before i came to hospital! X


They where like this with me I never knew what was going on. But it sounds like they know you know what your doing so hopefully you will be able to go home. 
Baby needs a few more weeks cooking at least xx


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> They where like this with me I never knew what was going on. But it sounds like they know you know what your doing so hopefully you will be able to go home.
> Baby needs a few more weeks cooking at least xx


Im hoping we can wait 4/5 more weeks! Less need for all the support at the end etc x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm keeping my fingers crossed you can go home soon and baby stays put for a while longer x


----------



## rebrascora

Wishing you both well and hope you can hang on to baby for a few more weeks.


----------



## PhoebeC

@Bwallace how are you getting on today? X


----------



## PhoebeC

Hope your okay x


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> Hope your okay x


Finally home but I'm suddenly needed so much more insulin than normal... Im wondering whether its due to them having me on a constant drip before to try to stabalise my sugars after the steroids...?! Im checking every half an hour haha fingers crossed it'll settle down x


----------



## trophywench

I doubt it if yours is a normal Type 1 pregnancy LOL - we've already mentioned it goes up in leaps and bounds as you get nearer your due date.  That's just because it does - we haven't invented that fact to worry you and if you think about it, you are now juggling insulin for two people instead of just one, aren't you?

Good luck!


----------



## Bwallace

trophywench said:


> I doubt it if yours is a normal Type 1 pregnancy LOL - we've already mentioned it goes up in leaps and bounds as you get nearer your due date.  That's just because it does - we haven't invented that fact to worry you and if you think about it, you are now juggling insulin for two people instead of just one, aren't you?
> 
> Good luck!


Haha yep you're very right! Its just such a drastic change to Monday when I was home... Im starting to set an alarm at 5am to take my insulin for my breakfast as it seems to start to kick in after 2 hours now! Happy days. Atleast I'm home now...


----------



## PhoebeC

Bwallace said:


> Haha yep you're very right! Its just such a drastic change to Monday when I was home... Im starting to set an alarm at 5am to take my insulin for my breakfast as it seems to start to kick in after 2 hours now! Happy days. Atleast I'm home now...


So glad you are home now! Just get some rest and take care of yourself xx


----------



## Bwallace

PhoebeC said:


> So glad you are home now! Just get some rest and take care of yourself xx


Thank you! Means a lot. Xxx


----------



## SB2015

Glad to hear that you are now home @Bwallace 
Nothing in Diabetes is normal, and the pregnancy will confuse things.
Whatever our circumstances, we need what we need, so just do the best that you can, and keep monitoring things.  Hope you can get some rest.


----------

